# OnePlus 7T pro shortcuts missing



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

Hello,

Recently I have find out that my phone is deleting all of my shortcuts on my home screen after Android updates... So for example every Chrome shortcut link icon on home screen or contact shortcut gets deleted / is missing after Android Update of my phone. Does any of you guys have an idea what could be going on? Thank you in advance.


----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2021)

the best thing is when you have major update is resetting the phone, i had 1 notification that still appear although the app has been uninstalled and  i can't figure how and why, just reset it and it will be fine


----------



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> the best thing is when you have major update is resetting the phone, i had 1 notification that still appear although the app has been uninstalled and  i can't figure how and why, just reset it and it will be fine


by reseting you mean deleting the newest update or rebooting the phone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2021)

floky99 said:


> by reseting you mean deleting the newest update or rebooting the phone?



factory reset. sync/backup your data and do a factory reset


----------



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> factory reset. sync/backup your data and do a factory reset


but doing a factory reset after every update is such a time waster... I would like to get some better ideas


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2021)

Suit yourself.


----------



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Suit yourself.


I mean is there not any other solution to this bug? Anyone else having this problem? Try imagening factory reseting phone every two weeks...


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

floky99 said:


> I mean is there not any other solution to this bug? Anyone else having this problem? Try imagening factory reseting phone every two weeks...


It's a phone not a PC and shouldn't be treated as such. *Just back up all your data *and reset the darn thing. I do it every couple of months. It's so simple a new born baby could do it.


----------



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It's a phone not a PC and shouldn't be treated as such. *Just back up all your data *and reset the darn thing. I do it every couple of months. It's so simple a new born baby could do it.


Yes it is simple I do agree on that one but it's time consuming aswell since sometimes even updates needs to reboot the phone and take up to 15 mins to finish the update. And on top of that I would need to do a factory reset to get my phone in the same condition as it was before is that really how it should be in practice?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2021)

floky99 said:


> Yes it is simple I do agree on that one but it's time consuming aswell since sometimes even updates needs to reboot the phone and take up to 15 mins to finish the update. And on top of that I would need to do a factory reset to get my phone in the same condition as it was before is that really how it should be in practice?



You dont need to do it every update. Just when it bugs out like your current situation.

though with that said. doing a factory reset once a in a while every so often would probably help with performance.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

floky99 said:


> Yes it is simple I do agree on that one but it's time consuming aswell since sometimes even updates needs to reboot the phone and take up to 15 mins to finish the update. And on top of that I would need to do a factory reset to get my phone in the same condition as it was before is that really how it should be in practice?


Is it really that time consuming? Really?. Just watch a movie and do it while you wait, no time wasted. 
No it shouldn't be like this in practice but this is what you get when owning these mini PC's. The more junk you add the more they need attention.


----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2021)

just put all your files into one folder and copy it to pc then reset the phone, then it will back to stock with the latest update that installed, then login using your email and voila all the contacts will back and just re download the apps from google play
then copy the folder from pc to your phone and it all be good


----------



## Vya Domus (May 10, 2021)

Factory resets with every update seem ridiculous and excessive, I've never done that. I don't think that will fix your issue.


----------



## GerKNG (May 10, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Factory resets with every update seem ridiculous and excessive, I've never done that. I don't think that will fix your issue.


this^ 

ridiculous


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Factory resets with every update seem ridiculous and excessive, I've never done that. I don't think that will fix your issue.





GerKNG said:


> this^
> 
> ridiculous


It is. And if I owned a phone that played up as the OP claims it would be returned, on the end of a baseball bat.


----------



## floky99 (May 10, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> this^
> 
> ridiculous


this is exactly my thought



Hemmingstamp said:


> It is. And if I owned a phone that played up as the OP claims it would be returned, on the end of a baseball bat.


okay, but other than returning any more ideas ?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

floky99 said:


> okay, but other than returning any more ideas ?


No. Return it. I did a little research on your behalf earlier (you owe me $50) and others are experiencing the same or similar issues.
So now that you know others are having these problems I'd start asking the manufacturer questions, if they have a forum and can take critisism that is.
At the end of the day you've paid for it, why accept an inferior product?


----------

